# PCSX2 (Ps2) Emulator Problem.



## ReViaaH (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ps2 Emulator. 
Und zwar sind alle Spiele wo ich die Sprache nicht einstellen kann auf einer anderen Sprache. 
Hab ich am Emulator was falsch eingestellt? 
Ich lade immer die Europe Version. 

Zum Beispiel: Tony Hawk's Proving Ground (Europe) (Fr,De,Es,It)

Bei mir ist es aber direkt auf Französisch und man kann es im Spiel selbst nicht ändern. 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2014)

da du das ps2-rom ja sicherlich aus deiner deutschen konsole extrahiert haben wirst, dürfte es da keine probleme geben.


----------



## ReViaaH (17. Juli 2014)

Ich wende mich an ein anderes Forum danke trotzdem.


----------

